# Jobseekers Allowance - Husband working



## cal2022

Does anyone know if there is a set formula for calculating Jobseekers Allowance once the JB ends?  I don't have any work but my husband works full time on a wage of approx 42k gross.  We have 2 children.  Are the calculations based on his gross or net weekly salary?  I'm trying to work out what our situation will be once the JB ends but not sure if we can find out how the 'means test' works for JA.

Thanks!


----------



## huskerdu

Here is a recent thread that answered this question. 
I hope it helps. 
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=181022


----------



## Time

Probably zero based on a salary of 42K.


----------



## eastbono

If you dont qualify for jobseekers allowance be sure and make a credits claim.


----------



## cal2022

Thanks, had a look at that previous post.  Perhaps someone better 'in the know' than me could see if these calculations look right?  He's in a public sector job so wasn't 100% if some of the deductions from his payslip should be included.  I haven't included the income tax or universal social charge.  

Husbands gross weekly salary : 878
PRSI: 35
Spouse & Childrens Pension: 13
Pension related deduction: 54
Pension - Grouped: 28
Trade Union : 8

Net Income: 740
60% = 444

Jsa adult 188
Child x 2 59.60
Total: 247

So based on that we're getting 197 'too much' to qualify.  Does that look about right?


----------



## Time

You are missing the 124.80 for the 2nd adult. But that does not help you enough.


----------



## vandriver

And the €60 income disregard.
However,you still don't qualify for JSA.


----------



## cal2022

Thanks for your help! I thought the 2nd adult amount wouldn't be included because I wouldn't be working but my husband would.  

Thanks anyway, good to know so we can plan ahead.


----------



## cal2022

Just one kind of related question.  When I get the jobseekers benefit is there an increase the for 2nd adult, or for the two children.  Or would I also be disqualified from that becuase of my husbands earnings?


----------



## STEINER

Jobseeker's Benefit is not means tested, its based on your PRSI contributions.  If your husband is working for €878 gross a week you wouldn't get a QA payment for him anyway!


----------



## cal2022

Thanks, that's what I thought but had a doubt then when I saw it mentioned further up about the 2nd adult allowance for JA.  Would I still get the increase for the two children even though my husband is working, or would I just get the basic 188 pw?


----------



## vandriver

sillysocks said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought but had a doubt then when I saw it mentioned further up about the 2nd adult allowance for JA.  Would I still get the increase for the two children even though my husband is working, or would I just get the basic 188 pw?



You can only get an increase if your spouse earns less than €400 a week.


----------

